# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  AKCIJA - pregled autosjedalica II dio - 17. srpnja

## ivarica

Zbog velikog interesa i ovu subotu Roda organizira pregledavanje autosjedalica. Hvala puno Ancici sto je i ovaj vikend svog odmora odlucila iskoristiti ovako  :Smile: 

kako bi izbjegli guzve od prosle subote, molimo vas da zapisete termin *po broju sjedalica* jedna sjedalica - jedan termin (dosta automobila je imalo dvije sjedalice, znaci duplo vremena treba)
I ovaj put pregled je na parkingu ISPRED ulaza u djecji vrtic "Cvjetno", Prisavlje 4, kraj Bocarskog doma 
(ne parking kod bocarskog, kako su neki skuzili!!)

tablica - copy-paste

Subota, 17. srpnja 2004

8:30
8:45
9:00
9:15
9:30
9:45
10:00
10:15
10:30
10:45
11:00
11:15
11:30
11:45
12:00
12:15

----------


## Mamita

Možda na mene neće trebati toliko vremena jer je Ančica luknula sjedalice, ali bi mi trebala staviti i H kopče pa evo za svaki slučaj. 


Subota, 17. srpnja 2004 

8:30 Mamita
8:45 Mamita
9:00 
9:15 
9:30 
9:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45 
12:00 
12:15

----------


## klmama

ja bi rado da me ančica smjesti kad njoj paše, početak, kraj akcije svejedno , jer meni ima tri sjedalice + kopče namjestiti  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mamita

Ančica ti je na moru pa možda bolje da uzmeš termin sama dok se nije sve popunilo  :D

----------


## Fidji

8:30 Mamita 
8:45 Mamita 
9:00 
9:15 
9:30 
9:45 
10:00 Fidji
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45 
12:00 
12:15

----------


## ~lex~

8:30 Mamita 
8:45 Mamita 
9:00 
9:15 
9:30 
9:45 
10:00 Fidji
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45 
12:00 
12:15 ~lex~ - doći će MM, ja sam doma s klincima, još se nemrem micati  :Sad:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Gdje je na moru? 
Hoćete li "namiještati" sjedalice u Rijeci?

----------


## mamma san

Da li se može nekako sa Ančicom naći kako bi mi namjestila sjedalicu? Na žalost, nisam mogla doći na akciju.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

nazalost, nista u rijeci ovog ljeta, ancica je juznije

mama san, ne mozes doci u subotu? ako ne mozes, nazovi na rodin telefon 091 5863717 u subotu ujutro od 9 do 12, pa cemo vidjeti moze li ancica van termina.

----------


## olgica

Ako je Ancica juznije, mze li namjestanje sjedalica u Splitu?  :Smile:

----------


## olgica

Mogu li ja rezervirati termin za prijateljicu iz zg ako do tada ne krene prema moru?

----------


## ivarica

olgica, mozes frendicu, ako ce doci.
ancica je danas u splitu  :Smile:

----------


## olgica

Znas li dolazi li na sastanak splitskih roda? Ako dolazi da znam doci sa autom pa ako bude vremena da pogeda nase sjedalice.

----------


## ivarica

dolazi   :Smile:

----------


## olgica

Super! :D

----------


## olgica

Ancica nam je bila u Splitu :D  Pogledala je nekoliko sjedalica i nisu bile ispravno namjestene, ali Ancica je naravno sve sredila. Puno hvala :D

----------


## klmama

8:30 Mamita 
8:45 Mamita 
9:00 
9:15 
9:30 
9:45 
10:00 Fidji 
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 
11:15 
11:30 klmama
11:45 klmama
12:00 klmama
12:15 ~lex~ - doći će MM, ja sam doma s klincima, još se nemrem micati

----------


## Ancica

Svi koji ste se zapisali, jel mozete donijeti sa sobom uputstva za autosjedalicu, ako ih imate, i mozda neki veci i manji stari rucnik ili deblju krpu, ako zatreba...?

----------


## klmama

ja sam ančice preokrenula kuću i nisam našla za niti jednu od tri sjedalice uputstva  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ancica

klmama, zato sam rekla "ako imate"  :Smile: 

Nazalost, vecina roditelja zametne uputstva.  Najbolje je uvijek imati uputstva skup s autosjedalicama, ako ne postoji mjesto odredeno za njih (obicno u naslonu ili na dnu) onda se moze uzeti selotejp i zalijepiti na autosjedalicu.

Probati cemo se snaci sa naljepnicama na autosjedalicama i s nasim glavama, kada nemamo uputstva.

----------


## ninochka

8:30 Mamita 
8:45 Mamita 
9:00 
9:15 
9:30 
9:45 
10:00 Fidji 
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 ninochka
11:15 
11:30 klmama 
11:45 klmama 
12:00 klmama 
12:15 ~lex~ - doći će MM, ja sam doma s klincima, još se nemrem micati

----------


## ninochka

hvala još jednom Ančici koja se i ovaj put dobrano preznojila da zategne stolicu! pusa i od Iana  :D

----------


## Smokica

I mi se zahvaljujemo Ančici na nenadanom pregledu i ogromnom trudu! 
 :D

----------

